# баклажанная икра



## dmedvedev

Dear ladies and gentlemen, how you would translate into
English and German the name of the very Russian kind of food;

баклажанная икра,

thank you very much,

vielen herzlichen Dank,

dmedvedev


----------



## Natalisha

In English it's _aubergine paste_.


----------



## sokol

This seems to be a Russian speciality (?), to my knowledge there is no similar dish in German speaking countries.
The closest thing you get to this probably is Austrian "Melanzani-Gratin" which however definitely is not the same stuff.

The fruit itself is called "Melanzani" (predominantly Austrian) or "Aubergine" (predominantly Germany):


----------



## rusita preciosa

AE: eggplant spread


----------



## dmedvedev

thank you all very much;
still more variants with the German names,

thank you,

dmedvedev


----------



## dmedvedev

While people try hard thinking of possible German translations

for the term, maybe some Russian speaking females here know why we call

this food "ikra", although it is no fish food?

dmedvedev


----------



## rusita preciosa

As some Russian-speaking female, I should qualify to answer your question, however, I simply don't know why it is called "caviar".. Try Russian-speaking males instead, may be they would have a better perspective.


----------



## dmedvedev

The answer is very simple: miced, coocked and spiced vegetables

make up a special group of foodstuffs in the Russian cuisine, which is called also

"ikra" in Russian.

Thank you for your attention, good-bye )))


----------



## Maroseika

It has the form of paste only as canned food. But actually it's not a paste but sliced and stewed egg-plants with tomatos and onion. Икра - maybe because seeds of the egg-plants in this dush resembles caviar. In the past one cannot discern any seeds, so it has nothing to do with the idea of caviar.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> It has the form of paste only as canned food. But actually it's not a paste but sliced and stewed egg-plants with tomatos and onion.


That's why I prefer *spread* to *paste*. Paste is something very fine and uniform (compare with toothpaste), whereas spread could be any consistency, whatever can be spread on a piece of bread or a toast. If the OP had in mind stewed larger pieces of chopped eggplant with other vegetables, I'd say something like "eggplant casserole" or "eggplant ragout".


----------



## sokol

Those descriptions of this speciality reminded me of another word (of French origin, but it is a German word nevertheless ) - Ratatouille: a dish called "Melanzani" or "Auberginen"-Ratatouille probably would be the closest you get to in German, if one needs to translate this name.


----------



## Maroseika

I'm not sure. Of course there are many ways to cook ratatouille and the eggplant dish we are talking about, so in general we might call it a kind of ratatouille - like any other dish though, consisted of the stewed vegetables. So this name doesn't help a lot.
"Eggplant ragout" seems to me the most appropriate.


----------



## sokol

Maroseika said:


> "Eggplant ragout" seems to me the most appropriate.


In English, possibly; probably in English language the term "ragout" also can be used for a vegetarian meal (and баклажанная икра does not include meat, or does it?).

In German however "ragout" (you can use the same word in German  is rather firmly attributed to a dish with at least some meat in it.

(And on a side note, to try and translate a regional speciality into another language always will be very difficult, it's almost impossible to find a term which is appropriate if the same meal doesn't exist in the language you're attempting to translate to.)


----------



## Maroseika

sokol said:


> (and баклажанная икра does not include meat, or does it?).


No, it doesn't.




> (And on a side note, to try and translate a regional speciality into another language always will be very difficult, it's almost impossible to find a term which is appropriate if the same meal doesn't exist in the language you're attempting to translate to.)


The only way in this case is to use a "generic name", such as "vegetable ragout" in English and maybe something like "auberginen Ratatoille" in German.


----------



## dec-sev

rusita preciosa said:


> That's why I prefer *spread* to *paste*. Paste is something very fine and uniform (compare with toothpaste), whereas spread could be any consistency, whatever can be spread on a piece of bread or a toast.


Uniform enough to be spread on a piece of bread. 
@sokol: Laut meines Wörterbuches:
баклажанная икра — Auberginenpüree


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> баклажанная икра — Auberginenpüree


This may refer only to the tinned, puréed product, having a little to do with the original dish. The most relevent name is "imam bayildi", though Turkish but yet quite international, I believe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%B0mam_bay%C4%B1ld%C4%B1


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> This may refer only to the tinned, puréed product, having a little to do with the original dish.


What´s the original dish?



Maroseika said:


> The most relevent name is "imam bayildi", though Turkish but yet quite international, I believe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/İmam_bayıldı


 Интересно, кто-нибудь слышал это?


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> What´s the original dish?


Sliced and stewed eggplants, tomatos and onion (plus some garlic in the very end of the process).



> Интересно, кто-нибудь слышал это?


  Yes, this is well known name. It was written in the tins exported from Bulgaria (Имам баялды).


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Sliced and stewed eggplants, tomatos and onion (plus some garlic in the very end of the process).


К сожалению товарища, задавшего вопрос, по каким-то причинам забанили, так что у нас нет никакой возможности узнать, что он имел ввиду под баклажанной икрой.

Una variante de este plato es el _karnıyarık_ que suele incluir como ingrediente carne picada.

Это из вашей ссылки на imam bayildi, только на испанском. Есть разные способы приготовления баклажанной икры, но насколько я знаю, ни в один из них не входит мясо, о чем вы ранее и сказали.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Мне кажется, что мы подразумеваем разные блюда. В моей семье “икрой” назывались тушеные баклажаны, протертые с другими овощами. Неважно, покупные из банки или домашние, главное, чтобы можно было намазать на хлеб (eggplant spread). 

Баклажаны, нарезанные крупно и приготовленные как гарнир, просто назывались “тушеные баклажаны” (eggplant casserole).
(Tо есть, теретически, тушеные баклажаны могут стать икрой, a вот наоборот – нет).

P.S. replace "eggplant with "aubergine" for BE.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Мне кажется, что мы подразумеваем разные блюда. В моей семье “икрой” назывались тушеные баклажаны, протертые с другими овощами. Неважно, покупные из банки или домашние, главное, чтобы можно было намазать на хлеб (eggplant spread).


Это уже вариации на тему, а настоящая икра из синих никакое не пюре. Это же простая крестьянская еда, какое уж там протирание.


----------



## sokol

dec-sev said:


> @sokol: Laut meines Wörterbuches:
> баклажанная икра — Auberginenpüree


I am sorry but that isn't ideal either, as "-püree" is Russian пюре - or English purée, so in consistency quite different from the pictures one finds about баклажанная икра.


----------



## Oh là là

sokol said:


> Those descriptions of this speciality reminded me of another word (of French origin, but it is a German word nevertheless ) - Ratatouille: a dish called "Melanzani" or "Auberginen"-Ratatouille probably would be the closest you get to in German, if one needs to translate this name.


Ratatouille в моём представлении – овощное рагу, но не икра.  Я слышала, как икрой  подобное блюдо,  как и то, что описал Маросейка, называют, например, в Одессе. Там же баклажаны называют «синенькими». Для меня баклажанная, как и кабачковая икра, скорее, ассоциируются с пюреобразной массой.  В разных регионах понятие «икры» воспринимается поразному. 
По-французски я бы сказала, что это purée d'aubergines, словарь даёт и caviar(!)  d’aubergines


----------



## dec-sev

sokol said:


> I am sorry but that isn't ideal either,


 Noch ein kurtulleres Missverständnis mehr  Обрати внимание на эти посты и сам найди эквивалент в немецком.


rusita preciosa said:


> Мне кажется, что мы подразумеваем разные блюда. В моей семье “икрой” назывались тушеные баклажаны, протертые с другими овощами. Неважно, покупные из банки или домашние, главное, чтобы можно было намазать на хлеб (eggplant spread).





Oh là là said:


> Для меня баклажанная, как и кабачковая икра, скорее, ассоциируются с пюреобразной массой.


----------



## Awwal12

> Для меня баклажанная, как и кабачковая икра, скорее, ассоциируются с пюреобразной массой.


Аналогично, и мы не одиноки.
"Овощная икра — холодное закусочное кушанье (тип салата) из *измельчённых до кашицы* овощей или грибов." - Wikipedia.


----------

